
Bowing to pressure, YouTube will reconsider its harassment policies - okket
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/6/18654604/youtube-policy-change-harassment-maza-crowder
======
lilsoso
You've posted the same article with the exact same comments twice now. Perhaps
because you didn't like the comments you received the first time you posted
the story here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20111571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20111571)
?

Why are you so fervently in favor of censorship? Remember when the church
oppressed dissenting views and minority voices? Now that your clique has power
we should silence the rest?

------
tomohawk
Maza is an activist who claims to be a journalist. He is a public figure and
so fair game to criticism.

Crowder is a _comedian_. He has made fun of Maza. Apparently Maza has a thin
skin.

Maza's also a hypocrite. Here's how he respectfully deals with people he
disagrees with:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/gaywonk/status/113086281371350221...](https://mobile.twitter.com/gaywonk/status/1130862813713502210)

------
okket
From the Youtube blog post:

"To be clear, using racial, homophobic, or sexist epithets on their own would
not necessarily violate either of these policies. For example, as noted above,
lewd or offensive language is often used in songs and comedic routines. It's
when the primary purpose of the video is hate or harassment. And when videos
violate these policies, we remove them."

I don't see how Google/Youtube can view Crowders videos as non-harassment,
non-hate speech and still keep a straight face with their pride month
campaign. You can't support homophobic creators and claim to be supportive to
LGBTI issues at the same time.

~~~
luckylion
I understand this is an important topic to you, but is this copy & paste
frequent resubmission really the best way to tackle the issue when it already
has been to the front page and discussed exhaustively?

